# Manejo de potenciómetros digitales



## carlos sanchez (Jun 28, 2009)

Hola a to2  
En la u estamos me mandaron un proyecto en el cual me toca manejar potenciómetros digitales y los único que encontré en mi zona fue el MCP42xxx
pero soy nuevo con ellos y no sé cómo se manejan, y el data no lo entiendo mucho, alguno de uds me podrían ayudar a ver cómo manejarlos les agradecería 
Estos son los pines de control  gx:

3.0 PIN DESCRIPTIONS
3.1 PA0, PA1
Potentiometer Terminal A Connection.
3.2 PB0, PB1
Potentiometer Terminal B Connection.
3.3 PW0, PW1
Potentiometer Wiper Connection.
3.4 Chip Select (CS)
This is the SPI port chip select pin and is used to execute
a new command after it has been loaded into the
shift register. This pin has a Schmitt Trigger input.
3.5 Serial Clock (SCK)
This is the SPI port clock pin and is used to clock-in
new register data. Data is clocked into the SI pin on the
rising edge of the clock and out the SO pin on the falling
edge of the clock. This pin is gated to the CS pin (i.e.,
the device will not draw any more current if the SCK pin
is toggling when the CS pin is high). This pin has a
Schmitt Trigger input.
3.6 Serial Data Input (SI)
This is the SPI port serial data input pin. The command
and data bytes are clocked into the shift register using
this pin. This pin is gated to the CS pin (i.e., the device
will not draw any more current if the SI pin is toggling
when the CS pin is high). This pin has a Schmitt Trigger
input.
3.7 Serial Data Output (SO)
(MCP42XXX devices only)
This is the SPI port serial data output pin used for
daisy-chaining more than one device. Data is clocked
out of the SO pin on the falling edge of clock. This is a
push-pull output and does not go to a high-impedance
state when CS is high. It will drive a logic-low when CS
is high.
3.8 Reset (RS)
(MCP42XXX devices only)
The Reset pin will set all potentiometers to mid-scale
(Code 80h) if this pin is brought low for at least 150 ns.
This pin should not be toggled low when the CS pin is
low. It is possible to toggle this pin when the SHDN pin
is low. In order to minimize power consumption, this pin
has an active pull-up circuit. The performance of this
circuit is shown in Figure 2-12. This pin will draw negligible
current at logic level ‘0’ and logic level ‘1’. Do not
leave this pin floating.


----------



## tecnogirl (Jul 2, 2009)

Que es un potenciometro digital ?
Respuesta: Se llama potenciómetro digital a un circuito integrado cuyo funcionamiento simula el de un potenciómetro. Se componen de un divisor resistivo de n+1 resistencias, con sus n puntos intermedios conectados a un multiplexor analógico que selecciona la salida. Se manejan a través de una interfaz serie (I2C, Microwire, o similar). Suelen tener una tolerancia en torno al 20% y a esto hay que añadirle la resistencia debida a los switches internos, conocida como Rwiper. Los valores mas comunes son de 10K y 100K aunque varia en función del fabricante con 32, 64, 128, 512 y 1024 posiciones en escala logarítmica o lineal. Los principales fabricantes son Maxim, Intersil y Analog Devices. Estos dispositivos poseen las mismas limitaciones que los conversores DAC como son la corriente máxima que pueden drenar, que esta en el orden de los mA, la INL y la DNL, aunque generalmente son monotónicos.

Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potenciómetro
Saludos.


----------

